# Dessert turd ??



## actech (Jul 4, 2018)

Well not sure what everyone else will think of these but....  can’t be too bad. Jalapeño with cream cheese and raspberries from the back yard covered in buckboard bacon and smoked.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks fantastic, I bet those are tasty


----------



## joedube70 (Jul 4, 2018)

Looks good!
ABT are always a big hit.
Nice job!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 4, 2018)

That sounds like a interesting blend of flavors. How did you like them?


----------



## oddegan (Jul 4, 2018)

Not sure if I'd eat it for dessert but I would definitely eat it. The combo of sweet heat and salty is excellent! Very nice!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 4, 2018)

Ooh thats an interesting idea! I got rasberries as well!


----------



## actech (Jul 4, 2018)

There are awesome. And yes maybe not dessert but really good.  Raspberry chipotle is a combo so ..... japs  were hotter than normal but still was a hit


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2018)

Very interesting combo of flavors.
Sometimes things don't sound too good until you try them, and then they are fantastic!
They sure look good!
Al


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Jul 23, 2018)

Sounds good. My brother in law makes bacon wrapped jalapenos quite often, and he sometimes does a raspberry sauce to put over them. It goes pretty well.


----------



## GATOR240 (Jul 23, 2018)

I would give it a try! A little hot and a little sweet - sounds good!


----------

